# 180 Tank set up



## FishroomBoy (Mar 10, 2014)

Hello, after having a 10 gallon tank for 5-6 months and having it leak  I've decide to join the big boy club. I was able to get a 180 gallon tank (6x2x2)+ 100 gallon sump. I had a few questions. 1 is a sump cheaper filtration then canister filters. 2. Is there any stingray I would be able to house for its full life. Also I am trying to set up a predator tank so any suggestions are always welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Are you asking if a sump is cheaper to set up or cheaper to run? If you're asking if it's cheaper to run, that would depend on what return pump you have. 

I find return pumps use a lot of electricity when compared to a canister filter. But they move a lot of water. 
--
Paul


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I wouldn't dick around with a canister filter. Do a sump. I'm almost a year into my SW adventure and started with a sump. After all the research I did on SW I wouldn't even waste my time with a canister. You can hide everything in your sump too. Pumps, skimmer ato, heaters, fans etc. Keeps your display system a display. Also increases your set ups water capacity. Id invest in a good RO/DI system too. Your gonna need a lot of it. Lol 


Cheers


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

if a fw planted tank, I wouldn't use a sump in case you want to do co2 and go with a canister filter. If sw, do the sump for sure


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

pyrrolin said:


> if a fw planted tank, I wouldn't use a sump in case you want to do co2 and go with a canister filter. If sw, do the sump for sure


My bad. Totally assumed salt. Lol


----------

